

Photostream from ISS astronaut Paolo Nespoli - js2
http://www.flickr.com/photos/magisstra/

======
js2
He also tweets - <https://twitter.com/Astro_Paolo/>

via
[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/02/27/a-...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2011/02/27/a-shadow-
across-the-shuttle/)

